# Had a go on one of these



## fatblokish (8 Feb 2018)

today.






Wow, just wow!
And I shall be helping someone buy one. What a great tool (the bike, not me). Amongst other surprising things was the looks I received when pedalling along, folk were genuinely curious. Hopefully one day soon they will become commonplace....


----------



## glasgowcyclist (8 Feb 2018)

Looks like a magician's assistant might pop out at any moment.


----------



## Cycleops (8 Feb 2018)

How much does the thing weigh?


----------



## simon.r (8 Feb 2018)

How about a 900 mile, Copenhagen to Yorkshire trip on an electric cargo bike?


View: https://youtu.be/Q7kBVVYGlNU


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Feb 2018)

They are very popular in Denmark. Private childminders use them a lot. You often see them with 4 kiddies in the front , all wearing helmets. I see this type of bike every time I go into town. There is a shop just round the corner from work who sell only cargo bikes.

The Bullitt is a bit iconic. They have Bullitt races in Copenhagen evey year, where they strap a keg of beer to the front and race around the city. They sell a carbon version of it and they go at quite a lick.


----------



## fatblokish (9 Feb 2018)

Cycleops said:


> How much does the thing weigh?


I never picked it up (no idea where the CoG might be), but the maximum payload is, I think, 100kgs.....


----------



## grldtnr (23 Feb 2022)

fatblokish said:


> I never picked it up (no idea where the CoG might be), but the maximum payload is, I think, 100kgs.....


Had a go on one in Netherlands, from a bike hire shop, the owner was interested in my recumbent trike,so we swapped for a bit ,most equitable, Zandvoort was the place.


----------

